# Powerpole micro vs pro series/sports and/blade



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> so I did a search and I'm kind of coming up short. On a Beavertail Strike or like sized and weight boats what would you choose? I had a blade on my last boat and it was awesome but I figure for a boat that weighs so much less are you really going to need more? My only concerns are holding power, durability, speed. I know on my scout I could double click down and that thing would almost throw you off it came down so fast and would hold in almost any situation. I feel like the micro would be slow and wouldn't hold nearly as well in a strong current or tough or rocky bottom.



I have the Micro and I think you are correct about not holding in a strong current or rocky bottom. I love my micro but I really have no other option because I need the light weight. I think the heavier models probably do a better job.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think the weight difference between the Pro Series 2 and the Micro is only about 8 lbs. The money and simplicity of the micro are what's drawing me.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I think the weight difference between the Pro Series 2 and the Micro is only about 8 lbs. The money and simplicity of the micro are what's drawing me.


Pro Series: 
Total weight:
8ft – 27 lbs. 6ft – 25 lbs.

Micro: 
Weight with Clamp:
11.5lbs

The problems I have had with the Micro have been in deeper water with the 8' spike. It works pretty good on the muddy flats on the Mosquito Lagoon and IRL. That long spike is kind of a pain in the ass, I need to get a 4' since I usually fish in 1-2 feet of water around here. If there is a decent wind or current, I usually lean over with my body weight on the spike to set it deeper.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the Signature Series on my Strike. It's done well for me so far and the 6ft is perfect for what I do. I would recommend going with that, or the Pro II series.


----------

